# VK - BMI Micro Kit, Vladdin Eden, Smok Novo 2 & More



## Gizmo (21/8/19)

New Arrivals:

Geekvape N90 Fused clapton coil 2 in 1 
Geekvape MTL Fused clapton coil 2 in 1 
G-taste MiMo Pod kit-gunmetal 
Smok Novo 2
Smok Novo 2 DC 1.4
Vladdin Eden Kit
BMI Kit
BMI Micro Coils
BMI Replacement Pods

Restocks:

G-taste MiMo Pod 3pcs/pack 
Geekvape Aegis Mini Mod -stealth&black 
Geekvape Aegis Mini Mod-black&blue 
Geekvape Aegis Mini Mod -black&red 

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest​

Reactions: Like 1


----------

